

Google admits profiting from illegal Olympic ticket ads - tpatke
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-16468846

======
DaveWAlbert
How is that different than any company selling a product and someone using it
for something illegal?

As in "Wal-mart profits from illegal baseball bats." Bats used for vandalism
or assault.

------
johnrob
The title could just have easily been "Google promptly takes down ads for
counterfeit olympics tickets". How could they possibly have known that the ad
purchaser was selling fake tickets?

~~~
rickmb
Google only took anything down "promptly" after being contacted by the BBC.
The article also describes how Googles complaint procedure for mere mortals
gets you nothing but an auto-reply bot.

------
forkrulassail
About as sensationalist a title as the recent 'Woman in distress, nipple falls
off' I've seen by a local paper.

------
georgieporgie
Inflammatory title, flagged.

Regarding the Olympic ticket thing, from what I can tell the tickets weren't
fake, it's just a contrived law that you can't resell Olympic tickets.

